# question about the rep system



## Twin Fist (Feb 1, 2012)

can it be set to include the persons name by default? unsigned rep, either way, good or bad is..........sort of defeating the point, isnt it?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 1, 2012)

can it be set to include the persons name by default?
Yes.

Before making that change, I'd have to reset the system.


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 1, 2012)

i like that idea too!! lol


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 1, 2012)

It would be nice if people would make a habit of signing their name when they leave Rep I do agree.  Whilst there is nothing wrong with anonymous positive Rep, I don't think it is courteous to not sign Negative Rep.  I know that sounds odd but if someone is going to the extent of Neg Rep to tell you they disagree strongly with what you say it undermines the point if they do it anonymously.

I wouldn't be in favour of resetting the system again - it might only be virtual kudos but it's still not nice to lose .


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 1, 2012)

I try to make it a point to sign any negative reps I give;  if I haven't done so, it wasn't intentional.  I don't have any problem telling an a-hole he's an a-hole in my opinion.  I'd do it to their face just as easily; it's how I roll.  On the other hand, I have gotten a couple of profanity-laced accusations via PM that I left negative reps without signing them in a most cowardly way.  Uh, that wasn't me, paranoia-boy.  If I don't like you, you'll know it.  Have I ever been unclear about that?


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 1, 2012)

I've seen where this kind of thing has started rep wars and it can be just as big of a headache as a chatroom. I've tried to look at all rep for the message I was given. There has been the rare occasion where someone dinged me just because they hated me and gave some BS reason for the ding. BFD. It was obvious the message was about THEM, not what I said, regardless of who gave it.

Unpucker, dude. I mean, if it really matters that much to you what others think, perhaps a shift in focus is in order?


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 1, 2012)

personal attacks are a violation of the TOS, and I might add, petty.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 1, 2012)

If I cared what anyone thought about my posts, I wouldn't post them. 

On the other hand, anonymous rep sucks-it's awfully nice to know who_ likes _what I have to say. 

Anonymous neg rep? I could give a ****.

 I try to sign all rep I hand out, negative and positive-sometimes I forget, though. That's what I try to think when I get anonymous rep-"they must have forgotten."

So much easier than getting all twisted about how *********** they are. And I move on-it's only the Internet, after all-who cares? :lfao:


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 1, 2012)

sure.


----------



## Steve (Feb 1, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I try to make it a point to sign any negative reps I give;  if I haven't done so, it wasn't intentional.  I don't have any problem telling an a-hole he's an a-hole in my opinion.  I'd do it to their face just as easily; it's how I roll.  On the other hand, I have gotten a couple of profanity-laced accusations via PM that I left negative reps without signing them in a most cowardly way.  Uh, that wasn't me, paranoia-boy.  If I don't like you, you'll know it.  Have I ever been unclear about that?



I also sign rep, positive or negative, but there have been a couple I missed.

But what's really tickling my funny bone is the one poster in this thread who has both sent a nasty gram in PM for neg rep I didn't give, and also abused the rep system by giving me negative rep in direct retaliation for negative rep he received that I did sign.  I think the exact words were something like, "tit for tat, little boy."   

The bald assed hypocrisy has literally sent me into a giggling fit.  Maybe it's the codeine in my cough syrup but this is some funny stuff. 


Sent using Tapatalk.  Please ignore typos.


----------



## Carol (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve said:


> I also sign rep, positive or negative, but there have been a couple I missed.
> 
> But what's really tickling my funny bone is the one poster in this thread who has both sent a nasty gram in PM for neg rep I didn't give, and also abused the rep system by giving me negative rep in direct retaliation for negative rep he received that I did sign.  I think the exact words were something like, "tit for tat, little boy."
> 
> ...




Personally this is what bugs me about the anonymous rep system in general.  Some topics here get snarky enough as is without anonymous comments and subsequent presumptions behind the scenes...that may even be spilling out in to the public section of the board and causing more angst.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 1, 2012)

The system is what it is. I'm -still- dealing with people complaining about the last round of changes which happened years ago.  I'm not making any changes at this time. I don't have the desire to go through another couple weeks of phone calls, emails "I quits" and so on over something that is meant to be little more that a fun 'bit'.  If you're personal self-worth is so low that some anonymous person calling you names gets your panties in a bunch, you need to log off and go get a fracking life already.

Use it, or don't.  If seeing it bugs you, drop the $22 a year to become a supporting member and you can turn it off.

If you -really- -really- -really- can't live without knowing who just called you a **** head, $2,000, cash.  I'll create a special group all for you, and you can see it all. This offer expires in 72 hours.

Otherwise, we can do without the whining and other crap this thread feels like it's devolving in.

Rep rules are below. If you have a concern that is really a rules violation, let us know. Otherwise I suggest a healthy dose of Dr. Bob's Skin Thickener for Adults.

Thread closed.


====



*5.3.2 Problem involves comments in the Reputation system.

*
Please use the "Contact Us" link at  the bottom of all forum pages. Give as much information as possible  about the matter so that we can locate the correct "ding".   _Please see *Section 12 *__ for details on the Rep System


_*Section 12* *What is the Reputation System, How It Works, Policies, Etc.* 

*What is reputation?*
The reputation system is very similar to the Karma system seen on other  popular websites and forums (Slashdot.org, for example). Its purpose is  to hopefully give users an idea of how respected, knowledgeable,  helpful, gracious, etc., a person is. It is a system in which you rate  your peers. It is a system that, hopefully, will make you think twice  about your posts. Try to help others by giving reputation to the people  you believe know what they are talking about and are the most helpful!  Try to earn more reputation by helping others and giving the most  detailed answers, while avoiding being disrespectful to others.

*What are good and bad things to give negative reputation for?*
Negative reputation should be given if the person is posting something  that detracts from the conversation. If the post is rude, inappropriate,  breaks forum rules, is not gracious, etc; these are all good reasons to  give negative reputation. If you have a personal grudge with someone,  their art, teacher, etc, is it not appropriate to give them negative  reputation for no reason. Giving negative reputation because you don't  agree with what was said is not an appropriate use of the reputation  system. People are entitled to their own opinions, and just because you  don't agree doesn't mean the user was wrong or not contributing to the  conversation. If you are disagreeing, it is considered polite to explain  why.

*How much reputation can I give out? Are there any limits?*
There are quite a few limits in place to prevent minor abuse of the  reputation system. Obviously there cannot be a flawless system, but  these limits try to curb any intentional abuse. You must have 10 posts  and 10 reputation points in order for your reputation to count on other  people. Until you meet those requirements, your reputation will show up  as grey dots (see below). Everybody is limited to giving out 40  reputations per day; you cannot give the same person reputation until  you have given reputation to 40 other people. This prevents friends from  giving 10 reputations to the same person every day. Use them wisely!

*What are good and bad things to give positive reputation for?*
Reputation should be given to people who post meaningful, helpful, and  thoughtful posts. Any post that contributes to the thread in a positive  way probably deserves positive reputation. This does not mean that you  agree with what was said; the point brought up may be completely  opposite to what you believe, but it may be a good point nonetheless,  and worthy of a pat on the back. Giving positive reputation to someone  because they are your friend and deserve to have a few more green dots  next to their name probably isn't a good reason to give positive  reputation.

*What the Reputation system is:*
* A way to indicate your approval or disapproval of someones post in a polite manner.

*What the Reputation system is not:*
* A popularity contest
* A private message system
* A place to hurl anonymous insults
* A place to flirt/harass or otherwise bother
* A place to air personal/political/religious agendas
* A place for advertising (This is an immediate site ban)
*All messages left with reputation points must conform to our normal content guidelines.*

*Reputation System Abuse*
If you believe someone has crossed the line, please contact the Admin  Team (use contact link at bottom of page) and give us specifics on what  rep is in question. We will investigate it.

If you are found guilty of abusing the rep system, you may receive a  warning, infraction points and/or lose permission to use the system for  up to a year.

In addition, the offending points will be reversed, which is defined as the following:
- Your negative points become positive points thereby boosting the person you intended to slam
- You may take a negative hit on your own reputation_
_


----------

